# Wordpress Plugin for Sermons



## fredtgreco (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone (psst! Rich!) seen this plugin for Wordpress that would appear to be a Podcasting plugin with special features for sermons?

It _looks_ like it will work better than PodPress.

Anyone?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2008)

This one: WordPress › Sermon Browser « WordPress Plugins

That looks really cool. I haven't checked it out but I like its features.


----------

